# Mismatch sheen with Aura matte touch up?



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Your best results will be to use a cigar roller for touchups unless you have flat paint.


----------



## motifone (May 21, 2012)

Thanks. It was an Aura flat paint. Would a sponge brush work better than bristle brush, or does that have no effect on the touch up.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If the sheen on the paint you are using is a higher sheen than the flat or matte on the wall, there is not much you can do to dull it. You may have to paint the entire wall. 

Higher sheen paints do take 30 days to cure so you could try waiting it out if it is close.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Aura doesn't have a flat- it has a matte- which in reality is a lower sheen eggshell. 
What you have is called flashing. There are ways to do touch ups to minimize it, but in a critical light it is always hard. Even with Aura which touches up as good as any lo sheened eggshell. 
Matt said use a mini roller. Forget the foam or any brush. You want to recreate the same look as what you are going over. If it was rolled, you need to roll it. And probably feather it out to nothing. 
This is a learned skill, not easily transferred by internet forum. 

And where they spot primed before painting became more sealed than the surrounding paint. I suspect the original paint was a flat. So then when they put the full coat over it, it had an area that was more sealed. 
Usually 2 full coats will correct this, so if they only put one one, that 's why you see it.


----------



## motifone (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the great info. You are correct, it is Aura matte (not flat). First off, I'll wait a few days to see if it further cures. Should that not yield results, I'll try the mini-roller.

It could be that the angle of this wall + light is going to be too unforgiving.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Motifone, as the current finish on the wall ages it loses sheen and color intensity, but the stuff in the can doesn't. Admittedly, and surprisingly, a year and half is not a real lot of time for Aura to fade, but we don't know how much sunlight it gets. I agree with the others to allow it more time to "settle" down, but that's a long time between painting and touch-up, even for Aura. Personally, I would just roll the whole wall or live with the touch-up you currently have. In the time you spend screwing around with different tools/techniqes, with no guarantee of acceptable results, you'd have the wall re-rolled with an acceptable result, be done with it, and on to your next project.


----------



## motifone (May 21, 2012)

Hi All

I really appreciate the time you have all taken to give your thoughts. Everything you are all saying makes sense. It's perfectly understandable that with time the original paint could have faded some, to the point that new applications of the original paint won't match. In tandem, the paint in the can may have undergone changes that also lessens the chance of an exact match. I guess with previously touch ups I've done around the house -- including this very room and wall -- I've always gotten very good color and sheen results. It was only a couple of weeks ago I touched up nicks and such on all four walls of this room, and no problems. But it could just be this problematic touch up is on an area of the wall + my viewing angle + light that is just unforgiving. And most of my other successful touch ups were also tiny dings or small scuffs. With this problematic touch up, I was trying to paint over a light pencil line I put on the wall -- a straight edge touch-up, even feathered, is going to be harder to hide. Should have listened to my wife not to draw the pencil line  But alas, I was overly confident in the Aura, based on past touch ups.

I'll probably just leave it. If it really nags at me, I can just maybe I'll just move the artwork I was hanging up on the wall to cover it. Hah! I was curious if putting down a bit of the original wall paint (contractor's flat white) to reset the surface and then paint over that, if that would work. But if the wall itself has faded, then that's not the issue.


----------



## motifone (May 21, 2012)

Image


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

"_But it could just be this problematic touch up is on an area of the wall + my viewing angle + light that is just unforgiving_." 

Bingo. It's all about the light. 
A light pencil mark should have wiped of Aura Matte.


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 20, 2012)

If you have enough leftover paint, try doing a little bigger of an area ad feather it in. I find it's pretty rare to touch up small spots and not see them once the original paint job is cured. A wider area, and/or if you can find a place to break the line (like furniture, or behind a picture, etc.) and your eyes may not be automatically drawn to the difference in sheen.


----------

